
Paul Buchheit: My startup path - paul
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/my-startup-path.html
======
danielha
"You don't need to have it all figured out right now. The important thing is
to keep moving forward. Seek opportunities to learn or try something new,
something with uncertain outcomes."

I liked that part. Working in startups is exciting and starting one is even
more exhilarating. For years, I've always been interested in pursuing a
startup, but it was more recently that I decided/discovered that there is
nothing else I could do that would leave me satisfied.

On another note, I just recently finished reading your interview in Jessica's
book. Good luck on that next adventure of yours; I'll be interested to see
what you're going to be up to.

~~~
Terhorst
What he said really struck home with me, too.

"If you're interested in startups, don't sit around waiting for the perfect
opportunity, just go find one that sounds interesting [...] The startup will
probably fail, but you will succeed because you have learned a lot more than
you otherwise would have."

It's exactly what I've heard so many successful people say.

The startup path is a scary one for me, but spending my life as a "worker bee"
is even more scary somehow...

------
davidw
Reading 'Founders at work', so far his story is the one that most clicks with
me. I'm a technical guy, so I really understand having lots of varied projects
going on. The more difficult part is focusing on one single product.

~~~
jamongkad
Tell me about it....being a technical guy myself it's quite fun and
interesting to get into projects that really catch your interest. The hard
part is to translate those projects into something that users want. Cuz really
do users give a crap about how cool SIP(Session Initialization Protocol) is?
and what are it's implications for the mobile telecommunications industry.
haha

